# empires dawn of modern world mouse will not work



## stephensmith43 (Nov 15, 2012)

hello, when i get to the main menu of this game i cannot see my cursor move. However, i can still use my mouse if i mistakenly move over it and blindly click but its still showing that the cursor is in the middle of the page. i tried installing and uninstalling, ive been looking for a faq's page but only found this site. my mouse works on all other applications of the computer. any help would be greatly appriciated. Thank You


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

Hello and welcome to TSF

try to press Alt + Enter on the keyboard and see if the game turns into windowed mode


----------

